# Famous Photographers' Quotes



## Mitica100

I read these today in the latest issue of the Arizona Highways. I thought I'd share them with you:

The camera is an instrument that teaches people how to see without a camera.  _Dorothea Lange_

Your first 10,000 photographs are your worst.  _Henri Cartier-Bresson_

Which of the photographs is my favorite? The one Im going to take tomorrow.  _Imogen Cunningham_

There is a vast difference between taking a picture and making a photograph.  _Robert Heinecken_

Now, to consult the rules of composition before making a picture is a little like consulting the law of gravity before going for a walk.  - _Edward Weston_

Film is cheaper than opportunity. - _Steve Silberman_

I find the single most valuable tool in the darkroom is my trash can.  _John Sexton_

I see something special and show it to the camera. The moment is held until someone sees it. Then it is theirs.  _Sam Abell_

Landscape photography is the supreme test of the photographer, and often the supreme disappointment. - _Ansel Adams_

I think all art is about control, the encounter between control and uncontrollable.  _Richard Avedon_

Maybe the judgment of whether something is art or not should come from the viewer and not the doer.  _Alan Babbitt_

Hardening of the categories causes art disease. - _W. Eugene Smith_

If I could tell the story in words, I wouldnt need to lug around a camera.  _Lewis Hine_

Light glorifies everything. It transforms and ennobles the most commonplace and ordinary subjects. The object is nothing, light is everything.  _Leonard Missone_

The sheer ease with which we can produce a superficial image often leads to creative disaster.  _Ansel Adams_

If you are out there shooting, things will happen for you. If youre not out there, youll only hear about it.  _Jay Maisel_


----------



## danalec99

Nice.... 
There is a whole bunch here.


----------



## craig

Excellent collection Dimitri!!! I love Sexton's quote and Gene Smith. My fave of course is Jay Maisel. I have mentioned that Jay visits Jackson once a year. Colorful character to say the least. Currently my fave Jay quote is what the  ¨ç? you mean you don't know why you took the photo?


----------



## SeanL

Great quotes, and they're so true.


----------



## darin3200

To me, photography is an art of observation. It's about finding something interesting in an ordinary place... I've found it has little to do with the things you see and everything to do with the way you see them.
Elliott Erwitt 


A photograph is a secret about a secret. The more it tells you the less you know.
Diane Arbus


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I like the one in my sig.


----------

